# Dining room into a bar room



## Jayson1279 (Aug 7, 2011)

I am curious on other peoples thoughts. I have a dining room that NEVER gets used. My wife and myself decided to convert it into something else. We are currently thinking of a bar room. I am worried that will affect the house value if we ever go to sell the house. Just curious about others thoughts and opinions.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayson1279 said:


> I am curious on other peoples thoughts. I have a dining room that NEVER gets used. My wife and myself decided to convert it into something else. We are currently thinking of a bar room. I am worried that will affect the house value if we ever go to sell the house. Just curious about others thoughts and opinions.


Any reason you can't convert it back when you sell?


----------



## Jayson1279 (Aug 7, 2011)

Yea I am sure we can. I will have to build the bar where I can either move it or dismantle it. This being my first woodworking project I was definately going to make it as easy as possible.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jayson1279 said:


> Yea I am sure we can. I will have to build the bar where I can either move it or dismantle it. This being my first woodworking project I was definately going to make it as easy as possible.


If you build it modular, you can disassemble it and take it with you.


----------



## Jokergoat (Aug 16, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> If you build it modular, you can disassemble it and take it with you.


Yeah ive built a bar in the basement of my rental and made it so it can all be move out the back door


----------

